# 2010 Idaho Syringa Dairy Goat Associaton Classic Show



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

The Idaho Syringa Dairy Goat show is fastly approaching-it will be held May 29th and 30th in Boise Idaho at the Expo Idaho fairgrounds. This year we will be having a LaMancha specialty. This is a 4 Ring ADGA show and 3 ring Mini dairy goat show. Breeds will be sanctioned as they fill up. Judges for this year's show will be Karen Smith, Jean Lucas, Sam Whiteside, and Barbara Norcross.We also have a big raffle to be held Sunday. And there will be a live animal auction to. If you need more information on the show contact Sandy Miller. If you have any raffle donations please contact Debbie Ratcliff. Their contact information is on the ISDGA website. www.isdga.com . I hope to see ya there;-).


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Our Western Fainting goat show is that same weekend in Cambridge! Would be fun to meet you!  I'm so excited.... yay!!!! Show season is almost here!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm ready for it to-hope we can make it to a few this year.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Just a reminder the show is nearly here-would love to see ya all there;-). Can't believe it is already May again-how time fly's.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Classes are filling up-but we need a bit more help with the Saanen classes. There is a LaMancha specialty this year as well to. If anyone out there is crafty and would like to show of your creations we need more raffle donations to-we also accept gift certificates to.


----------

